# Driving License



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Has anyone passed the test on an Automatic car and then wanted to drive a manual gearbox, does one have a shortened test or do a complete retest, also if you fail do you lose your Auto license.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

It's a retest, but manual licence gets you auto as well if I remember correctly.

Peter


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

"You can continue driving an automatic car if you fail your driving test in a manual car."

https://www.gov.uk/automatic-driving-licence-to-manual


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Phil

In answer to your question it's a full test because the licence that will (may?) be issued is for a different class of vehicle. It would be the same as taking a manual car test after having a motorcycle licence.

The REALLY daft anomaly is that if you take an HGV test with an automatic transmission you still get a 
Licence for fully manual HGV!

No I can't figure it out either.

Andy


----------

